# Mpfl



## nyyankees (Nov 23, 2009)

I was looking for a CPT code for medial patellofemoral ligament reconstruction with allograft via scope. I came up with 29999. Does anyone have a better code?

Always like second opinions..


----------



## ivonneatanacio (Nov 24, 2009)

Just my two cents, I would look at 27427, Allografts are included in the procedure.


----------



## nyyankees (Nov 24, 2009)

it's arthroscopic..


----------



## ivonneatanacio (Nov 25, 2009)

I would go then with unlisted 29999.


----------



## nyyankees (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks...i always like second opinions.


----------



## margiev6 (Jun 9, 2012)

*MPFL reconstruction with grafting*

If open it would be more of 27422 not 27427 --- 27422 Reconstruction of dislocating patella; with extensor realignment and/or muscle advancement or release (eg, Campbell, Goldwaite type procedure) and per AAOS included in this would be a lateral release.  (http://eorif.com/KneeLeg/MPFL recon.html)


----------



## jdemar (Jun 11, 2012)

I agree with 29999 for the scope and compare to 27422.


----------

